
Dear Mr. President: Time to Deal with Climate Change - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/508841/dear-mr-president-time-to-deal-with-climate-change/
======
goodchild
If there is one surety about the Obama administration it is that it
immediately drops any plans to deal with the initiatives proposed by the most
vocal elements of its base the minute they dare open their mouths. Unless the
Republicans want it too. Then they'll be sure to create a compromise that
neither Republicans nor Democrats like in principle and accomplished nothing
on paper.

